# Who's my 4 month old puppy's dad?



## Canadian2012

His mom (a sable german shepherd) lives in a wercking yard. Her owner said that her neighbours german shepherd, chocolate lab or both jumped the fence and got her pregnant. Out of the 8 puppies 6 were chocolate brown so I assumed my puppy and the other one were fathered by a chocolate lab as well until I looked at the pictures again. He kind of looks like the dog behind his mother. What do you think?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

yep he looks like his momma

Very cute, but mom looks so sad


----------



## Emoore

I think he's all German Shepherd.


----------



## Castlemaid

A female can be impregnated by two sires, and if both the Lab and GSD mated with her, the same litter can have GSD/Lab cross puppies or pure-bred pups. 

Your pup looks like he could be pure-bred. One way to find out is to DNA test the males, and DNA test your pup. Breeders could let you know how you go about it. This is not the same as the DNA tests you can order to find out what breeds your mixed breed dog is - those tests are highly inaccurate and pretty useless.


----------



## Kittilicious

He looks like my Knuckles LOL 
I say he's purebred just going by that. My pups mom looked like the one behind the mom in your picture! (his father is a WGSD) Sables are interesting to say the least!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

He's beautiful! Take lot's of photos so we can watch him grow!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

He looks like Knuckles younger brother. If there is lab in your lil guy its not showing.
PS the pic w/ him curled up on the bed , very sweet!


----------



## Kittilicious

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> He looks like Knuckles younger brother.


He's got the one flop ear and everything! I just keep staring at him thinking "what the heck?"... I even had my daughter come see the pics and I said "look! They stole our dog!".


----------



## lhczth

I would say the Shepherd is his dad. He looks nothing like a GSD/Lab cross.


----------



## martemchik

He's definately a patterned sable. There's no lab in that dog.


----------



## msvette2u

He looks purebred to me.


----------



## Courtney

Your boy is a GSD...and a very handsome one


----------



## RubyTuesday

IF it's a lab cross it's an invisible lab cross. He definitely looks purebred GSD. Kudos to the original owner for being up front & honest about it.


----------



## wolfstraum

the ear will come up....he looks like he was sired by a GSD...as someone said, a female can have pups by 2 different males...

Hope they will now spay momma so she is safe instead of being out there for any passing male to have his way with....

Lee


----------



## Geeheim

He looks all GSD to me! =)


----------



## KZoppa

looks all GSD to me as well. I see NOTHING of lab in him at all so it looks like you got lucky in an unlucky situation. Kudos to the females owner for being honest about it.


----------



## wordephilip

Looks like mine buh my dog ears still down at four months


----------

